# 'Swishing' sound when I drive



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I have had a pad the warning tab was set to close and started scraping soon after they were installed.


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

My pads don't have warning indicator tabs, just anti-rattle springs. I personally don't like using warning tabs. When I spin the rotors, it sounds and feels normal.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Are you sure it is not in the back wheels?


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

I don't think it's the rear wheels. I checked the rear drum brakes. And I ran the truck in drive with the rear axle lifted off the ground.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Hub bearing.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Disk brakes never fully disengage on all vehicles, leaving a slight contact and that "swishing" sound when you spin the disc.


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

Well, I have never heard that swishing sound before when I drive. When I drive through the neighborhood with the window down, any unusual sounds will bounce off parked cars and walls.



My make/model doesn't use a hub bearing. Just inner and outer bearings with the rotor. These were replaced and packed in the last two years.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Are you absolutely sure the caliper is withdrawing when pressure is released?


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

Wouldn't there be visible damage if the caliper wasn't releasing the pad? I just inspected the disc brakes yesterday. I've heard this sound for at least six months.



(I did experience a sticking caliper years ago.There was a burning smell. I took off the tire and the brake pad was glowing red hot. There was also some slight melt damage on the pad)


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Look at pad anti-rattle shims or plastic/steel backing plate hitting rotor.:vs_cool:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i'm going for the backing plate touching rotor


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

That hub bearing is full of grease does not mean much. Do hub bearing test. Bearings do make crunching noise that can be taken for "swooshing". And it's a 92 vehicle.


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

If the rotor was rubbing the backing plate, wouldn't it be more of a metallic, grinding sound? It won't take long for me to take the front tires off and check again in a few days.


To check for a dislodged anti-rattle spring....just try to jiggle the pad and see if there is any movement?

And to check for backing plate contact with rotor, try to peer into gap between plate and rotor to see if anything is rubbing............and try jiggling backing plate........and also rotate rear surface of rotor till it comes into view to check for damage or abnormal wear?


Does this make sense?


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

I inspected the front disc brakes again today.


There is no evidence of anti-rattle springs coming loose
Backing plates are not making contact with any other parts.


I also rotated tires a couple months ago and nothing changed.


Brake function is normal. Pads are wearing slowly. I overhauled front brakes myself
a few years ago. Pads/rotors/bearings could have been slightly out of spec brand new. Or maybe boxed incorrectly with different make/model/year.



But I did notice fluid residue on the drive side caliper seal.
I can replace that caliper.


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

I had a swishing sound on a Jeep a couple years back. Turned out it was the pinion bearings in the rear axle.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

u2slow said:


> I had a swishing sound on a Jeep a couple years back. Turned out it was the pinion bearings in the rear axle.


 Nose in the back may not be there with no load. 

I don't remember why we were looking on a truck but we found a loose pinion nut. 



Throw out bearing on the clutch?


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

That's interesting you mention pinion bearing. I've been hearing what I believe is rear axle bearing sounds for a long time. I was planning on changing those too. And yes the rear axle noise always stops when I let off the gas


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

It might take me a couple months to follow up. But I am going to look at the rear axle bearings as the possible cause also. I want to replace the pinion and rear wheel bearings anyway.


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

There were more abnormal sounds that started. I replaced the complete rear axle assembly myself about 10 days ago. All the sounds including the swishing are gone


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Sometimes rust on the rotor edges causes noise.


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

I didn't think of that Thomas. I can see that as being a cause also.


----------

